# Crime Scene This Morning



## lloorren (Nov 21, 2009)

I go into the bathroom and Sugar is on the floor gasping and opening his mouth, covered in diarrhea and could barely move. It wasn't long before he died in my arms. I am so heartbroken, it was perfectly healthy and fine last night when I went to go cuddle with him, I don't understand this at all. :cry2


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2009)

Poor Sugar.  Unfortunately they can pass quickly with little advance warning of trouble. The diarrhea is a common end-stage reaction to their bodies shutting down. 

Was Sugar the one with the lump on his/her eye? Did you ever determine for sure he was a boy? I remember thinking you had two girls, otherwise they would have been fighting when they hit puberty.

Do you still have Cotton? Poor Cotton, he used to follow Sugar around everywhere, right? He (or she) will be so lonely. 

RIP Sugar. :rip:


sas


----------



## irishlops (Nov 21, 2009)

Im sorryink iris:
S/he knew s/he was loved


----------



## lloorren (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah Sugar had a lump on his eye but the vet said that it was nothing to worry about and tested it. Actually it crusted up eventually and fell off. They both were boys and we kept an eye on them, they never fought even when they hit puberty, they were so closely bonded. Even till the end they would cuddle up and sleep together. Man this is so surreal that he's gone. Cotton pretty much looked up to him as a little brother. We brought him out and have him in the living room with our new Netherland Dwarf and Dwarf Hotot girls and eating a huge pile of lettuce and pellets, we're just making sure he doesn't start mounting


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2009)

Often bunnies that start out with problems that young don't live as long. Sugar had other issues if I recall, and altogether they could have stemmed from a weak immune system and/or a bad set of genes. 

Sorry for your loss. Are you going to keep Cotton? Poor little guy. 


sas :tears2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Sugar. We lost our Bonny suddenly too. Went to a party and our son came over to feed everybody and called me to tell me he'd found her in her hutch on her side. No warnings, nothing. Guess it was her time. Rest in peace little man and Binky free.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 21, 2009)

:rainbow: so sorry 4 your loss


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is sometimes remarkable and scary how quickly young bunnies can pass, particularly from diarrhea. Only in some cases can the signs be seen before it is too late, and unfortunately that wasn't the case for poor Sugar. I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free, Sugar.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Sugar


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

Rest in peace Sugar.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 24, 2009)

sorry for your loss, 
Binky free Sugar :angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free little one.


----------

